# Elf or Elve? That is the Question.



## Aulë (Jun 22, 2003)

What do you believe that singular word for 'Elves' is?
'Elf' or 'Elve'?

Silly ol' Celebthôl believes that it is 'Elve' and the singular word for 'Dwarves' is 'Dwarve'.


----------



## Celebthôl (Jun 22, 2003)

Isnt it totally blatant that some mod namely Lanty or Ithy, will come along and wack like 100000 votes onto the "Elf" one


----------



## omnipotent_elf (Jun 22, 2003)

i believe Celebthôl is a fool. It's gonna be like 100000000 posts.....

*braces himself*
*realises that Celebthôl is prbably a soccer player so doesnt have to worry about ebing hurt*

*braces himself from soccer players*


----------



## Celebthôl (Jun 22, 2003)

LOL

No i dont play soccar, but we still beat you at rugby


----------



## Idril (Jun 22, 2003)

I voted Elf - BUT THOL IS NOT A FOOL!


----------



## Celebthôl (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Idril _
> *I voted Elf - BUT THOL IS NOT A FOOL! *



Thank you


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 22, 2003)

It's Elf... Elves is the plural, Elf is the singular.  

And what are we still discussing? Thôl's foolness? I thought that was a given yes?


----------



## Eriol (Jun 22, 2003)

> Elf or Elve? That is the Question



Elf. That is the Answer.



Since I'm feeling generous, I'll let the characters themselves speak:

From THE RING GOES SOUTH, FotR



> Legolas watched them for a while with a smile upon his lips, and then he turned to the others. 'The strongest must seek a way, say you? But I say; let a ploughman plough, but choose an otter for swimming, and for running light over grass and leaf, or even snow -- an *ELF*'



As for Dwarf. From THE RIDERS OF ROHAN, TTT



> 'And yet even I, *DWARF* of many journeys, and not the least hardy of my folk, cannot run all the way to Isengard without any pause,' said Gimli.



Settled?

P.S. Hey! I just realized that I can add another animal to the list of animals in LoTR -- Otters! Yay, I like otters...


----------



## Celebthôl (Jun 22, 2003)

Just for everyones sake, can we let it be known that it was Aulë who set up this poll not me


----------



## ely (Jun 22, 2003)

Well, in my mind Elve sounds much better than Elf , and it also sounds more elvish


----------



## Celebthôl (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ely _
> *Well, in my mind Elve sounds much better than Elf , and it also sounds more elvish  *



Thank you


----------



## Celebthôl (Jun 22, 2003)

(Soz bout the spam, it wont let me add a pic if i just edit the post)

Aulë....


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 22, 2003)

Hahaha.... That looks quite silly! ... 

...

I think


----------



## HLGStrider (Jun 22, 2003)

Is posting: No comment, considered spam?


----------



## Celebthôl (Jun 22, 2003)

so wot? ur on a split mind?


----------



## HLGStrider (Jun 22, 2003)

He he. . .

What mind?

I lost it years ago!


----------



## Celebthôl (Jun 22, 2003)

LOL, well dont waste a vote on Elf, help me out and put it on Elve  pwease auntie Elgee


----------



## HLGStrider (Jun 22, 2003)

How do I break it to him that I already voted? 

Either way isn't very flattering. . .that's why I posted no comment. . .Maybe some nice mod should put up a flattering for Cel option. . ."It is spelt Elf even if Cel is a very smart guy" sort of thing.


----------



## Celebthôl (Jun 22, 2003)

LOL awww NOOOO!!! 

Yeah i know it is, and i always did  guh, but Elve looks better IMO


----------



## Eriol (Jun 22, 2003)

I voted Elve, right now. That's a prime example of a split mind 

Just to balance things a bit for Thôl...


----------



## Celebthôl (Jun 22, 2003)

YAY!!!  thank yee uncie Eri


----------



## omnipotent_elf (Jun 28, 2003)

i have one word that relates to that last vote. Another, more appropriate is donkey vote


----------



## Lossengondiel (Jun 29, 2003)

I dunno...I chose 'elf' cuz it looks cooler. And isn't that how Tolkien spelled it, too?


----------



## Celebthôl (Jun 29, 2003)

yes it is, but Elve looks so much better, ya gotta admit


----------



## Lossengondiel (Jun 29, 2003)

Actually I think it looks better as "elf"


----------



## HLGStrider (Jun 29, 2003)

One obvious problem is they would be pronounced different, wouldn't they?


----------



## Celebthôl (Jun 29, 2003)

Well theres Elve and Elves, they are similer Elf and Elves, arent...


----------



## HLGStrider (Jun 29, 2003)

Well, I think that f and v have two different, rather distinct sounds when not accompanied by the es ending. V verses f. . .the es ending sort of softens that difference, however.


----------

